

Would you give the government remote control over your router? - ktsmith
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/08/would-you-give-the-government-remote-control-over-your-router/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
CapitalistCartr
The electric company provides power to a myriad of streetlights, traffic
lights, etc. Without handing the government the 1984th key to the kingdom (and
the first amendment), if they want effective mobile Internet, they can either
pay for Verizon/AT&T mifi like the rest of us, or install a network of city
routers for their own "mesh network".

